# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Tree Stand και κλουβί  με πατήθρες,παιχνίδια κ.α. παπαγάλου

## Athina

*Ανταλλάσσεται αυτό το πανέμορφο stand για παπαγάλους λόγο έλλειψης χώρου.
Είναι από φυσικό ξύλο,στερεωμένο σε μια γλάστρα με τσιμέντο.Όποιος το θέλει έρχεται από το σπίτι μου και το παίρνει με αμάξι γιατί είναι δύσκολο στην μεταφορά.

Επίσης έχω για ανταλλαγή αυτό το κλουβάκι το οποίο δεν μου χρειάζεται πλέον.Έχει συρταράκι που βγάνει και δύο πορτούλες στο πλάι.Διαστάσεις 28χ54χ62

Ανταλλάσσονται με φυσικές ξύλινες πατήθρες

Με παιχνίδια παπαγάλου (cockatiel)
Με harness for small parrots ή ότι άλλο έχετε  
Κάθε πρόταση δεκτή


*περιοχή Θεσσαλονίκη*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ενδιαφερομαι μονο για το κλουβι! ειμαι απο αθηνα, αν θες το στελνεις με κτελ! εαν ειναι, με τι το ανταλλαζεις?

----------


## Athina

Έχεις πμ Νίκο...

----------


## mariakappa

αχ να μη ειμαι θεσσαλονικη... αυτο το σταντ ειναι τελειο.

----------


## vicky_ath

Μαρία επειδή πριν λίγες μέρες έδωσα τα πράγματα μου σε μεταφορική, το κόστος είναι 5 ευρώ το τεμάχιο(κούτα, βαλίτσα, σάκος, κτλ) από Θεσσαλονίκη για Αθήνα!  :winky:

----------


## Athina

Με το βάρος δεν πάει??

----------


## mariakappa

εαν μπορεις να μου το στειλεις θα χαιρομουν.ξερω οτι δεν οδηγεις γιάυτο δεν σου το προτεινα.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Με το βάρος δεν πάει??


Όχι! Εμένα τουλάχιστον όπου ρώτησα με το τεμάχιο μου είπαν! Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν κ πόσο παραπάνω θα χρεώσουν αν χρειαστεί να έρθουν να το πάρουν από το σπίτι σου, γιατί εγώ πήγα τις κούτες μου με το αυτοκίνητο μου εκεί και έτσι δεν πλήρωσα κάτι!
Αν το συζητούσαμε λίγες μέρες πριν θα το έπαιρνα και αυτό... κρίμα...

----------


## Athina

Ισχύει για το κλουβί...
Το σταντ πάει,όχι 100%,στην Μαρία!!

----------


## Athina

Το σταντ από βδομάδα ταξιδεύει Αθήνα για να πάει στην Μαρία.
Ισχύει για το κλουβί.Ανταλλάσσετε με παιχνίδια,τροφή,harness ή με κάποιο μικρό κλουβάκι μεταφοράς.

----------


## nikolas

με το κτελ το στελνεις???
αμα μπορεις εχω διαφορα παιχνιδια!!!!

----------


## Athina

Ναι φυσικά Νίκο! 
Που ακριβώς είσαι?

----------


## cute

κι εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για το κλουβί αν δεν το έχει πάρει άλλος!

----------


## Athina

Δυστυχώς το σταντ δεν μπόρεσε να πάει στην Μαρία.Την ευχαριστώ για τις πατηθρούλες της!
Οπότε έχουμε ένα *σταντ* και ένα *κλουβί*...

----------


## Athina

Ισχύει για το κλουβάκι...

----------


## Ρία

για πες τι παιζει να χρειάζεσαι...το ήθελα το κλουβί αλλά η απόσταση.....

----------


## Athina

Παιχνίδια,τροφές,καμιά κούνια,pellets,harness...
Ρια Αθήνα είσαι?

----------

